# Eugin y su gatito soplaron velitas



## Sparrow22

*Happy birthday to you !!!!!* *Happy birthday, dear Eugin !!!*

*Muchas felicidades en tu cumple, Eugin !!!! (como es que nadie se dio cuenta que el 17 de noviembre cumplió años el gatito más famoso del foro ???*

*Sabes lo mucho que te quiero y que te deseo lo mejor !!!!*
*Un beso grandote !!! y HAPPY BIRTHDAY OTRA VEZ !!!!*

*El pajarito desaparecido del foro*


----------



## irene.acler

*Feliz cumpleaños, Eugin!! Muchas muchas felicidades!*

*Besos desde Italia!*

*Irene*


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Cumpleaños feliz Eugin! *


----------



## Metztli

Gracias por decirnos, Sparrow (bien desaparecida, eh?)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, EUGIN!!! *​


----------



## Rayines

*EUGE*, *¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEañitos!!* ​Un beso, Inés. ​


----------



## totor

*¡apio verde tu yu, eugin!*​


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Muy muy feliz cumple, Eugin!!!!!*

*Muchos besos y abrazos,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Feliz cumpleaños tocaya! *
Un abrazote,
Beatriz Eugenia/Tampiqueña​


----------



## frida-nc

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑ *_*OS!
AUGURONI!
XXXOOO!
*_​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Eugin y que cumplas muchos más (y nosotros que lo veamos).

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## sound shift

Felicidades, Eug(all)in(a)!


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchas gracias a todos por los saluditos!!!  (Adri, ya te voy a dar por andar levantando la perdiz!!!! )

¡No saben cómo disfruté cumplir un sábado¡... y no tener que trabajar... un verdadero placer... comí torta... pero igual me quedó algo, así que acá les traje para compartir con ustedes...   

Y después terminé así... pero qué bien la pasé...  

¡Un abrazo enorme a cada uno, gracias por sus saludos, amigos!!! ¡Me hubiera gustado haberlo festejado en persona con ustedes también!!!


----------



## Outsider

Mis felicitaciones también, Eugin, y un gran "miau" para el gatito.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muy feliz cumple. Eugin

Silvia


----------



## UVA-Q

*FELICES 8,000!!!!!!!!!! ES UN MUNDO DE APORTACIONES!!!!!!!!!*
*MUCHAS GRACIAS*
**


----------



## fsabroso

Eugin, con el cariño de siempre, te deseo un *Feliz Cumpleaños.*

http://search.live.com/images/resul...pui.com/postales/cumpleanos/cumpleanos004.gif


----------



## Jaén

Pues bueno,sin querer llegué a una doble celebración!! El cumple, y los 8 mil posts!!

Ocho mil felicidades, Eugin!!

  

Sinceramente, 

Alberto.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querida y admirada Eugin:  te deseo un mundo de sonrisas en tu cumpleaños.  Tú mereces eso y mucho más.*

*Que Dios te bendiga y permita que se hagan realidad tus más caros anhelos.*

*¡Muchas felicidades!!!!*
*Un abrazo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Arrius

Tengo sólo recuerdos agreables de tí y tu gatito tan mono.

*Hearty Congratulations on the double cause for rejoicing*!


----------



## lamartus

Tarde pero llego.

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!! *a ti y al gatico .

Y que cumplas muuuuuchos mássss...​


----------



## chics

Felices 8008... tendrás que vigilar un poco al gato. :-S


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades!! Espero que hayas tenido un día muy feliz y que el año sólo siga mejorando y mejorando! Un abrazo,


----------



## Trisia

And to think I had noticed it was your birthday (shame on you, Trisia, loads of it, too).

A very delayed--but from the heart nonetheless--*Happy Birthday* (and Happy Postiversary, too). May you and your kitty stay for a long, long time on the forum and make people happy (why else would they jump at every chance of congratulating you? )


----------



## argentina84

Sparrow22 said:


> *Muchas felicidades en tu cumple, Eugin !!!! (como es que nadie se dio cuenta que el 17 de noviembre cumplió años el gatito más famoso del foro ???*


 
Perdon, pero yo si me di cuenta!!! Le mandé un PM. Hay muchos foreros que prefieren eso. 

Espero que hayas disfrutado tu cumple, Eugin!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

Siempre sos un ejemplo de mesura, dignidad y reflexión al participar en estos hilos y contribuír en la aclaración de dudas que los demás presentamos. Me alegra poder felicitarte en estas páginas por primera vez: Y ya que estamos y porque hoy es hoy acá aunque hoy es otro día en Buenos Aires, igualte deseo un Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Eva Maria

Reina Gin-ebra,

Felicidades a la “genia” de WR!

Lo que me encanta de ti es que tienes esa alegría innata que te sale por todos los poros y se refleja en las exquisitas fuentes de escritura que escoges y en el arcoiris de colores con los que llenas tus posts (como mi añorada Yanira!) y en tus bellas palabras de argentinos tonos (sorry por la manifiesta cursilería de esta última frase, pero es que se trataba de meter como fuera el ingeniosísimo  juego de palabras “argénteo” )

Te imagino con una bonita cara felina y ojos de gato (Pero sin el gorrito de cascabeles!)

A disfrutar de tus no-cumpleaños también, a lo Alicia Maravillas!

Eva Maria


----------



## krolaina

GINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

¡Mil perdones, mil perdones! Pero reconoce que sabe bien recibir felicitaciones incluso tardías, eh?? ¡No volverá a pasar!

Espero que tuvieras un día estupendo, pero no lo pasaste tirada en el sofá no? 

Se te quiere, guapa. 32 besazos! (bah..todavía no pesan...tranquila)


----------



## Eugin

Queridos todos, he quedado así después de leer tantos posts con palabras tan dulces ... hasta ésto han conseguido de mí, después de tanta cordialidad desplegada 

Lo que sí, menos mal que nadie me regaló ninguna bolsa o cartera, porque si no, no iba a saber cómo usarla ...  

Me gustaría tener alas para poder ir volando al lugar donde se encuentra cada uno y agradecerles con un beso grandote tanta amabilidad. 
Da gusto tener amigos así... ¡muchas gracias a cada uno por sus saludos!!  

Con todo mi cariño,
Eugin


----------

